# Need help in building my 1st computer rush



## dondieboi (Jun 19, 2011)

hi im dondie and im not that good with computer hardware's and their compatibility for all i know i could be getting things that wont wotk or compliment each other. so before i order them i need help if they are good. 

this are the specs. 

HDD ---im choosing between SEAGATE 1TB 7200 SATA
or western 1TB 7200

Video Card " " INNO 3D GTS250 512mb 256bit
or PALIT GT440 1GB DDR5 128 bit
(PCIE 16x)

RAM -- DDR3 Geil 4GB pc10600/1333

and here is where i dont even know what to choose from:

MAINBOARD choosing between - ASUS M4NG8T-M LE V2 AM3/DDR3 
/VGA/8CH/GLAN
or
ASROCK 880GM-LE DDR3/ACC/VGA 512MB/GLAN
or
ASUS P5G41T-M LX3 g41/2XDDR3/HDMI/8CH/GLAN
OR
ASUS P7H55-M LX 1156/DDR3/DVI/8CH/GLAN

PROCESSOR

AMD AM3 ATHLON II X3 440 3.0GHZ
or
AMD PHENOM II X2 555 3.2 GHZ
or
AMD PHENOM II X4 840 3,2 GHZ
or
AMD AM3 ATHLON II X4 640 3,H=0GHZ

Power Supply

HUNTKEY HK700-52PP 700W PSU
or
HEC 550W ATX POWER SUPPLY

well basically i need help reagrding this matter pls give me som insight from your own experience and knowledge of the matter.

really appreciate it..


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

I would recommend you start with this thread:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html

One initial problem you have with choices is that you list two Intel based motherboards but only AMD processors.

What's the primary purpose of this system? What's your budget? What country will you be purchasing the parts in?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your choice of components are low quality with the exception of the Asus Mobo.Definitely look over the link posted by JMPC for ideas on top quality components.


----------



## dondieboi (Jun 19, 2011)

im from the Philippines and this were the only hardware components im capable of buying right now concerning my budget. (arround $500 when converted). 

desktop would be used in gaming (for me ^^)and some digital design software that my sister would be using (im not familiar with what programs she would be using). 

ive read the link unfortunately some of the parts written were not in the list i have for available parts i need and some were over the budget so im in a dilemma. 

components availble are: and my new choices are based on the link

*AMD MainBoard*
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H

*CPU*
AMD Phenom II X 2 555 (3.2 ghz)

*Video Card (either one of this)*
Sapphire HD5670 1Gb DDR5 128 bit
Palit GT440 1Gb DDR5 128Bit
INNO 3D GTS 250 512mb 256bit

*RAM*
Geil 4Gb DDR3 10600/1333


*Power Supply*(only one's available)
Huntkey HK700-52PP 700W PSU
Hec 550W ATX power supply

*HDD*
SEAGATE 1TB 7200 SATA
western 1TB 7200 sata 3 blue
western 1TB SATA Green

will this work?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Of the GPU's listed, the Sapphire would be the only brand I would use. The Mobo uses AMD chips so an AMD GPU would eliminate ant compatibility concerns and the other two brands are also questionable quality.
Those PSU's are not good quality and the PSU is the very last place you want to cut costs. Look for a SeaSonic made PSU-SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair (TX-HX-VX-AX). 550W minimum for the 5670 GPU.
Geil RAM is also questionable and I have seen and experienced a lot of problems with that brand. G.Skill-Mushkin -Corsair are the better choices for performance RAM.


----------



## dondieboi (Jun 19, 2011)

hello... its been awhile.. sorry for not being able to post anything back since my last questions.. anyway id like for another inquiry about the best parts to use.. ( i also included the pricelist ot the hardwares mainly because some of the hardwares mentioned above were not available here)
well the comuter will be used on gaming(mainly) and on photoshop projects. any help would be very much appreciated


AMD PROCESSORS----------------------------------------------------------P4,700

AMD AM3 ATHLON II X3 445 3.1GHZ 1.5MB L2 PHP3,400
AMD AM3 ATHLON II X4 635 2.9GHZ 2.5MB L3 PHP4,300
AMD AM3 ATHLON II X4 640 3.0GHZ 2.5MB L3 PHP4,500
AMD AM3 PHENOM II X2 555 3.2GHZ 7MB L3 PHP4,000
AMD AM3 PHENOM II X4 840 3.2GHZ PHP4,700

AMD MOTHERBOARDS---------------------------------------------------------P5,100

GIGABYTE 880GM-USB3L DDR3/512MB/HDMI PHP3,850
GIGABYTE 880GM-USB3 DDR3/512MB/HDMI PHP4,800
GIGABYTE 870A-USB3 DDR3/512MB/HDMI PHP5,100

chasis generic ------------------------------------------------------------P 1,600

CHELSEY ELITE TOWER CASING - GLOSSY PHP1,600
-- WITH CHELSEY 650W PSU with JUMBO FAN (120mm)
-- GENIUS KEYBOARD (WATERPROOF)
-- GENIUS/ A4TECH OPTICAL MOUSE
-- MESH SIDE with 120mm FAN

DDR3 memory---------------------------------------------------------------P 1,800

GEIL 4GB DDR3 PC10666 1333 with HEATSINK PHP1,300
TEAM ELITE 4GB DDR3 1333Mhz with HEATSINKPHP1,800


Hard disk------------------------------------------------------------------P 3,000

SEAGATE 1 TB 7200 SATA2 PHP3,000(barracuda)
SEAGATE 1TB 7200 SATA2 PHP3,000 (SV35 series)

WESTERN DIGITAL 1TB BLUE SATA3 PHP2,900

monitor----------------------------------------------------------------------P 5,000

VIEWSONIC 19” VX1937WM LED (19” viewable) PHP4,950
SAMSUNG 18.5” S19A300B (THIN) LED PHP5,000



graphics card PCI-E NVIDIA - ------------------------------------------------P 5,500

PALIT GTS 450 1GB 128BIT DDR5 PHP5,500

graphics card PCI-E ATI-------------------------------------------------------Psame above

SAPPHIRE HD5770 1GB GDDR5 PHP5,600



Power Solutions---------------------------------------------------------------- P 4,000

STRIDER 500WATTS (MODULAR) PHP3,800
STEALTHXSTREAM 600 WATTS PHP3,500
FATAL1TY 550 WATTS PHP4,000
WITH BLUELED & BALLBEARING FAN PHP3,600
INTELLIGENT POWER 660 610W PHP3,350

(all prices and parts taken in this pricelist http://mybaguio.biz/netville/Pricelist.pdf)


----------------------------------------------------
Total Budget = P 30,000 ($715)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Gigabyte Mobo-good
PSU's included with cases are commonly low quality to junk and the one included in the case you have listed isno exception.
SeaSonic-XFX-Codrair (not CX or GSSeries) are top quality.
I've seen a lot of issues with Geil RAM. Team Elite I've never used. :4-dontkno
For gaming/performance, G.Skill-Mushkin-Corsair are top quality.
Is that a 2X2GB matched pair (the better option) to make the 4GB?
In the list of PSU's, the only "decent" one is the OZC.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

From your pricelist. Pick one of these.

POWER SOLUTIONS

CORSAIR:
550VX 550WATTS PHP4,300
650TX 650WATTS PHP5,100
750TX 750WATTS PHP5,850


----------



## dondieboi (Jun 19, 2011)

so far this are the only things available from the price list is this commendable for gaming specially with the budget i have.. ?
and is it compatible with each other

AMD PROCESSORS:
AMD AM3 PHENOM II X4 840 3.2GHZ PHP4,700

AMD MOTHERBOARDS:
GIGABYTE 870A-USB3 DDR3/512MB/HDMI PHP5,100

RAM
G.SKILL 2GB DDR3 1333Mhz PHP650 (2pcs)/4gb (w/o heatsink)
or
KINGSTON 2GB DDR3 1333Mhz PHP700 (2pcs)/4gb (w/o heatsink)
or
ELIXIR 2GB DDR3 1600Mhz with HeatSink PHP800 (2pcs)/4gb 
 or
GEIL 2GB DDR3 PC10666 1333 with HEATSINK PHP750 (2pcs)4gb 


GPU:
SAPPHIRE HD5770 1GB GDDR5 PHP5,600
or
PALIT GTS 450 1GB 128BIT DDR5 PHP5,500


CHASIS

CHELSEY ELITE TOWER CASING - GLOSSY PHP1,600
-- WITH CHELSEY 650W PSU with JUMBO FAN (120mm)(ill ask to have it changed: POWER SOLUTIONS CORSAIR:550VX 550WATTS PHP4,300)
-- GENIUS KEYBOARD (WATERPROOF)
-- GENIUS/ A4TECH OPTICAL MOUSE
-- MESH SIDE with 120mm FAN


Monitor

SAMSUNG 18.5” S19A300B (THIN) LED PHP5,000


HDD 

SEAGATE 1TB 7200 SATA2 PHP3,000 (SV35 series)

AVR

SUNSTAR 650VA UPS/ AVR/ SURGE PROTECTOR PHP1,600


Total 29,500

oh and with this specs... what are the good games out right now that i can play..?


----------



## dondieboi (Jun 19, 2011)

bump" just went to the pc store intending to buy the parts needed.. some werent available and i wanted to check if this new parts are okay and compatible any comments will be very much appreciated thanks for the help in advanced. 

here it is.

processor: Phenom II x4 840 3.2

MotherBoard: Asus M4A87TD EVO AM3,DDR3,SATA3.USB3,0,glan

HDD: Western 1tb 7200 sata3 blue

Memory: DDr3 Giel 4gb (X2 2gb)

GPU: SAPPhire HD 6770 1gb ddr5

power supply: huntkey green power 550W


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Huntkey PSU's are not anywhere close to good. The PSU is the most important piece of hardware and using a low quality one will only cost you more later.


----------



## dondieboi (Jun 19, 2011)

processor: Phenom II x4 840 3.2
MotherBoard: Asus M4A87TD EVO AM3,DDR3,SATA3.USB3,0,glan
HDD: Western 1tb 7200 sata3 blue
Memory: DDr3 Giel 4gb (X2 2gb)
GPU: MSI HD 5770 1GB 128BIT GDDR5 HAWK
power supply: corsair 550VX 550WATTS

are this ok components?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The PSU should be a 650W for the 5770.


----------



## dondieboi (Jun 19, 2011)

i was at the computer shop awhile ago and this is the specs the guy gave me and im thinking of buying it on monday.. i just need a heads up if all looks okay.. the corsair PSU was not available so he insisted on the antec.. should i still need to have it changed for a 650W?



Processor: Phenom II X4 965 BE 3.4
motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-D3 am3+
RAM: G.skill ripjaws 4gb DDR3 1333mhx w/ heatsink (single 4 gb)
HDD: western digital 500GB caviar Black sata3
GPU: MSI HD 5770 1GB 128bit gddr5 hawk
chasis: coolmaster cm elite 430
PSU: antec 550w true power modular 80plus bronze


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

2X2GB is the better choice for the 4GB of RAM to take advantage of Dual Channel Mode and it's performance increase.
You would also avoid any possible issues with 4GB sticks.
The Antec PSU you list is not 80+ certified.


Tyree said:


> The PSU should be a 650W for the 5770.


----------

